# Classification of woodwinds by transposition.



## akhill jain (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi folks, i am not quite clear about the meaning of the classification- '*instruments that never change their interval of transposition*' under transposing woodwinds. Could anyone please explain the meaning of the same. Thank you


----------

